# CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride -- This Sunday -- Nov 1st



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 28, 2009)

*CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride -- NEXT RIDE -- December 6th*

*NEXT RIDE - Sunday - December 6th 2009*

the November 1st ride had over 70 riders on vintage balloon bicycles - Life is good 

Come one --- come all to the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride ---

Meet & Greet 9:30 am - *ride Leaves 10:30 SHARP*

The Cyclone Coaster Sunday Ride is a family oriented ride that has attracted 70+ riders strong each month this year - NICE -

*go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the ride info & details*
*
ALL RIDERS WELCOME*


we'll see you there

Frank - cyclone coaster


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 30, 2009)

Weather forecast for Sunday is SoCal outstanding!!!!!!
See ya there!!!


----------



## PHANTOM 55 (Nov 1, 2009)

i heard 80 or so today any word on it . my legs are still burning.good ride. i realy need to get that rear sprocket changed on my phantom . billy


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 4, 2009)

*The total for the ride*

Billy,

Halfway through the ride we counted 72 riders at the end of second street in Belmont Shores --- but I know we picked up a few on the boardwalk along the beach on our way to the lighthouse --- so officially I really don't know --- but still a great day & ride for all that made it out ---

ALSO -- I have located an original chain guard for your ride -- drop me a e-mail at cyclone.coaster@yahoo.com -- and leave me you phone # there and we can meet up --- thanks for coming out --- talk to you soon  

ride vintage

Frank


----------



## perichbrothers (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going to have to get off my a$$ and get up there.
Looks like alot of fun.
Billy you drive your roadster out there?
TP


----------

